# What Barrel



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

I am looking for an after market barrel for my G21. Do to the cost of ammo these days I am looking for a barrel that will handle lead target ammo. Then I can switch back to my Glock barrel for self defense. Does anybody have any suggestions? Thanks for the help.
Scott


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Glockmiester*

ki4dmh: Sir; contact "Glockmiester" if anyone has such a thing he will know.
Post what you find:smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Storm Lake, BarSto and KKM all enjoy good reputations.

http://www.stormlakebarrels.com/
http://www.barsto.com/
http://www.kkmprecision.com/

Bear in mind some of these are not drop-in barrels, and may require some fitting.


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

Lone Wolf Distributors. A friend at a local gun shop uses this barrel and assured me it was drop in. I also emailed LWD and they told me the same as the gun shop. Lots of parts on this site for Glockin.


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I can't tell you how much I appreciate the input.
Scott


----------

